# BMR calculation queries



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

I posted this in the diet section but the thread seems pretty dead judging by old posts, I wouldn't normally double post but I'm in abit of a rush to get to the shops before they close early to stock up!

Could somebody in the know just double check this for me please as I'm very new to calculating my food

Age: 31

Height 170cm

Weight 73kgs

I'm getting a total of

3954 cals

87g fat

395 g protein

395 g carbs

I've been reading the book bigger stronger leaner and that has recommended the formula of

1gram of protein per lb of body weight

2 grams of carbs per body weight

1 gram of fats per 3lb of bodyweight.

Which gives me totals of

2668 cals

320 grams of carbs

225 of protein

55 grams of fat.

As you can see there is quite a difference, so im a little confused as which to follow as long as the calculations are correct, I'm obviously looking for lean muscle gains with minimal fat increase.

Thanks


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

That top calculation will make you fat.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought it looked abit excessive for the size I am now, but that's what I worked it out at using the BMR formula in the diet section, unless I have it wrong


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Start at 3000-3500 calories and adjust as needed 

400g of protein is a waste of money, unless your huge and on AAS


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol, not yet I'm in the process of persuading the Mrs on that one ! I'm thinking of adding a few eggs mostly whites to the 8.30 snack and a post work shake to bring it pretty much at the 3000 mark.

Sound about right?


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

.


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

B3NNY said:


> I posted this in the diet section but the thread seems pretty dead judging by old posts, I wouldn't normally double post but I'm in abit of a rush to get to the shops before they close early to stock up!
> 
> Could somebody in the know just double check this for me please as I'm very new to calculating my food
> 
> ...


The second one seems pretty generic and is in no way specific to your goals or to fit your lifestyle, i would agree with 1g/LBM of protein, but do you know your TDEE?

I would try to add about 300-500kcal ontop of that value. The amount of fats and carbs are realy dependent on you, what works well for one may not work so well for another.

I'd personaly go for 180g protein, 75g fat and then fill the rest with carbs (400g if aiming for 3000kcal).

but see how you feel, if you are losing weight add more carbs, if you start getting fat reduce carbs, if you reduce carbs and feel really fautiged then reduce some fats and add back in some more carbs etc.

It really is trial and error.


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

I've worked my TDEE out to be 3295 cals so the first calculation seems to be pretty much right going by what you have said?

My stats are above if any kind person.would like to confirm if got it correct?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

B3NNY said:


> I've worked my TDEE out to be 3295 cals so the first calculation seems to be pretty much right going by what you have said?
> 
> My stats are above if any kind person.would like to confirm if got it correct?


Your exact calorie requirements will depend on just how frequently you're training (and how). If you just ate the top calculation without training, you'd get fat but if you're training right, the calorie intake would be fine.

I've used this BMR calculator(the woman bit for me, obviously) http://www.physiquefx.com/bmr-calculators/ Have a look and see what you think. Hope it's helpful


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

B3NNY said:


> I've worked my TDEE out to be 3295 cals so the first calculation seems to be pretty much right going by what you have said?
> 
> My stats are above if any kind person.would like to confirm if got it correct?


Your TDEE seems v high. I'm 6'2, 214 lbs and train 3/4 times per week and mine comes out at 2726 using this calculator - http://iifym.com/tdee-calculator/

Cutting so aiming for about 1900 cals per day


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for your help but the link seems to be broken with that I just can't view it on my phone


----------



## B3NNY (Apr 24, 2011)

lumix said:


> Your TDEE seems v high. I'm 6'2, 214 lbs and train 3/4 times per week and mine comes out at 2726 using this calculator - http://iifym.com/tdee-calculator/
> 
> Cutting so aiming for about 1900 cals per day


Sorry didn't see your post, just using the same calculator and the Harris formula mine came out at around 2400 (tdee) which for my size looks about right to my knowledge, surly somebody my size doesn't need almost 4000 cals to start a bulk as my first calculation came out at?


----------

